# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Αίσθημα πανικού κατά την διάρκεια του ύπνου.

## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Εδώ και καιρό αντιμετωπίζω κάτι που αφορά τον ύπνο.Δηλαδή μόλις πάει να με πάρει ο ύπνος νιώθω ένα πανικό να μουδιάζω και να παραλύω ταυτόχρονα.Νιώθω πραγματικά ότι πεθαίνω εκείνη την ώρα.Η καρδιά μου χτυπάει τρελά και ζεσταίνομαι σαν να ανεβάζω πυρετό. Αυτό κρατάει 2-3 λεπτά αλλά είναι τρομακτικό συναίσθημα.Φοβάμαι να κοιμηθώ....τις σπάνιες φορές που δεν το παθαίνω,είναι όταν είμαι πάρα πολύ κουρασμένη και έχω να κοιμηθώ πολλές ώρες.
Εδώ θέλω να σας πω ότι είμαι 47 χρ.και πριν 2 χρόνια έκανα αφαίρεση μήτρας ,όμως μου άφησαν μια ωοθήκη.Επίσης εδώ και 7μιση χρόνια αντιμετωπίζω κατάθλιψη και αγχώδη διαταραχή. Παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικά.Μήπως πρέπει να τα σταματήσω και να παίρνω αγχολυτικά? Μήπως είναι ορμονικό το πρόβλημα? αλλά γιατί μόλις πάω για ύπνο και πάνω που πάω να χαλαρώσω μου συμβαίνει?Το μυαλό μου τότε δουλεύει περίεργα και δεν με αφήνει να ηρεμήσω...αν μπορεί κάποιος-α ας μου πει την γνώμη του!!

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Μήπως ανεβάζεις και πίεση ταυτόχρονα; μάλλον για κρίση πανικού μου φαίνεται.

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Καλησπέρα Κασσάνδρα..πράγματι έχω πίεση εδώ και καιρό και παίρνω φάρμακα,έφτασα 18 και 12.Όμως γιατί να ανεβαίνει όταν πάω για ύπνο?ή να παθαίνω την κρίση πανικού όταν πάω να χαλαρώσω?

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα σου μελος,δεν ειμαι σε θεση να κανω σαφη διαγνωση ομως η καταθλιψη προκαλει σκαμπανεβασματα στον υπνο κ το εχω παθει η κοιμασαι υπερβολικα η παθαινεις αυπνια για τα φαρμακα ακουμε τον γιατρο δεν κανουμε ο,τι μας κατεβει

----------


## 66psy

οταν πεφτεις για υπνο μηπως κανεις αρνητικες σκεψεις κι αυτο σε αγχωνει?
εγω μια περιοδο μολις ξαπλωνα αρχιζαν οι αγχωδεις σκεψεις και με πιανε ταχυκαρδια.. αυτο συνεβαινε επειδη οταν επεφτα στο κρεβατι δεν ειχα κατι να απασχολω το μυαλο μου οπως κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας -υπολογιστης, διαβασμα, συζητησεις με φιλους κλπ κλπ- κι αυτο αρχιζε να αγχωνεται παλι.. οτι θα παθω κατι, οτι μπορει να πεθανω και τετοια..
με αποτελεσμα να τρεμει η καρδια μου κανα μια ωρα μεχρι τελικα να καταφερω να ξεχαστω και να κοιμηθω..
δεν λεω οτι αυτο που παθαινεις ειναι το ιδιο, όμως μοιαζει.

επισης πιστευω αν ηταν κατι ορμονικο θα το παθαινες κι ακομη κι οταν εισαι πολυ κουρασμενη..
μαλλον δεν αφηνεις τον εαυτο σου να χαλαρωσει...

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Το είχα πάθει κι εγώ πριν 3 χρόνια, 5-6 φορές, οι δύο από αυτές στην αρχή του ύπνου, όπως το περιγράφεις κι εσύ. Ήταν μία περίοδος με πολύ στεναχώρια και άγχος. Όταν με έπιανε αυτό νόμιζα, όπως κι εσύ, οτι είναι οι τελευταίες μου στιγμές. Τελικά, κατάφερα να το ελέγξω από μόνη μου. Πώς; Φρόντισα κάμποση ώρα πριν τον ύπνο να πίνω βαλεριάνα ή κάποιο φυτικό ηρεμιστικό που έπαιρνα από το φαρμακείο. Και λίγο πριν τον ύπνο φρόντιζα να μην τρώω. Επίσης, όταν ήμουν ξύπνια και αισθανόμουν ότι θα με πιάσει προσπαθούσα να πείσω στον εαυτό μου να μην φοβάμαι εκείνη τη στιγμή, ότι δεν είναι τίποτα, θα περάσει. Κι έλεγα: δεν θα με πιάσει, αλλά και να συμβεί δεν πειράζει. Εγώ είχα ανεβάσει και 22 πίεση μια φορά, παλμούς 135! Αίσθημα οτι χάνω το μυαλό μου, ότι πεθαίνω, τα πόδια μου έτρεμαν, δεν ήξερα τί να κάνω, να σηκωθώ; Να ξαπλώσω; Να αρχίσω να τρέχω; Να φουντάρω από το μπαλκόνι; Χάπι για την πίεση δεν παίρνω γιατί εκτός από τα επεισόδια η πίεσή μου είναι κανονική. Μπορεί να ευθύνονται όντως και οι ορμονικές αλλαγές, κι εγώ στην ίδια ηλικία με σένα είμαι, 47. Εγώ έχω κύκλο ακομη αλλά, όπως μου εξήγησε ο γυναικολόγος μου, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχω όρμονικές αλλαγές λόγω ηλικίας.
Δηλαδή, σύμφωνα με την ηλικία μου πρέπει να είμαι στην κλιμακτήριο. Αμέλησα να κάνω τότε ορμονικές εξετάσεις που ίσως έδειχναν τις ορμονικές αλλαγές, αλλά δεν πήγε το μυαλό μου ότι μπορεί να έχουν σχέση με την κρίση πανικού.
Απλά, καλό θα ήταν ίσως να το ψάξεις και λίγο ιατρικώς, μήπως και είναι υπερτασικές κρίσεις που οφείλεται σε βλάβη στα επινεφρίδια (λιγάκι σπάνιο το οποίο ευτυχώς διορθώνεται) ή κάτι άλλο όχι και τόσο συνηθισμένο. Δεν είμαι γιατρός και μπορεί να είναι και εντελώς λάθος αυτά που γράφω, απλά τότε που συνέβαινε και σε μένα τα είχα ψάξει όλα από τον φόβο μου. Νομίζω όμως, ότι θα σου περάσει από μόνο του σιγά σιγά. Και βέβαια, να το αναφέρεις στον γιατρό σου μήπως θα πρέπει όπως λες, να σου αλλάξει τη θεράπεία. Πίνε και κανένα χαμομήλι και κόψε οπωσδήποτε τους καφέδες ή το τσιγάρο (αν καπνίζεις). Ο καφές τσιτώνει τα νεύρα και ευνοεί τις κρίσεις πανικού, ενώ το τσιγάρο ανεβάζει στιγμιαία και απότομα την πίεση πολλές φορές. Εγώ τότε έκοψα τον καφέ για ένα χρόνο (τώρα όμως πίνω). Γιατί την πρώτη φορά που με είχε πιάσει ήταν μετά από καφέ. Κουράγιο και μην φοβάσαι, δεν είναι τίποτα.

----------


## white

Αυτό είναι το πιο φυσιολογικό πράγμα από όλα σου συμβαίνουν την ημερα.Αν πάσχεις από διαταραχές άγχους,το βραδυ είναι που θα αφήσεις τον εαυτό σου να τα βγάλει όλα.Γιατί όλη μέρα το διαχειρίζεσαι.Ακόμα και σε ασθενής που η θεραπεία τους δεν περιλαμβάνει ηρεμιστικά,το βραδυ πάντα προτείνει ο γιατρός να πάρεις κάτι πριν κοιμηθείς.Πριν σε πιάσει το άγχος.Η δικη μου θεραπεία περιλαμβάνει μονο ένα χάπι αντικαταθλιπτικό,το βραδυ όταν πλησιάζει η ώρα του ύπνου παίρνω 0,5mg xanax.Ο ύπνος θα παίξει ρολο και για την ποιότητα τις ζωής σου την επομενη μέρα.Εννοείται ότι θα ανεβάσεις πίεση αφού αγχώνεσαι.Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις άνθρωποι χωρίς διαταραχές πανικού που απλά ανέβηκε η πίεση τους παίρνουν ένα ηρεμιστικό αν δεν έχουν χάπι για την πίεση.Όπως και να χει ο κατάλληλος να μιλήσεις για αυτό είναι ο γιατρός σου.

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Καλησπέρα,Κασσάνδρα ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση,αν και δεν αντέχω να κάνω εξετάσεις θα το σκεφτώ σοβαρά αν συνεχιστεί το πρόβλημα...γιατί πάσχω κι από υποχονδρίαση σοβαρού βαθμού. White με βοήθησες εξηγώντας μου ότι το βράδυ επιδεινώνεται η κατάσταση.Κι εγώ σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως δεν αφήνω τον εαυτό μου να χαλαρώσει,είμαι συνέχεια στην τσίτα.Τρομερό συναίσθημα όμως παιδιά..κάπως έτσι πρέπει να βγαίνει η ψυχή του ανθρώπου...

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Ξέχασα να πω ότι παίρνω μισό ζαναξ κάθε βράδυ αλλά δεν ξέρω μήπως τα συνήθισα γιατί τα παίρνω εδώ και 7μιση χρόνια.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενο η κριση πανικου στον υπνο , απλα σε τρομαζει γιατι σε βρισκει απροετοιμαστη και νιωθεις οτι δεν μπορεις να το ελεγξεις με αποτελεσμα να ξυπνας με την ψυχη στο στομα .

----------


## white

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (προτροπή για διακοπή/λήψη φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.
Μισό xanax πόσα mg?

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Παίρνω μισό xanax 0,5 mg 3 φορές την ημέρα και 1 zolotrin 50 mg κάθε πρωι.

----------


## white

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (προτροπή για διακοπή/λήψη φαρμακευτικής αγωγής).

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

White,να σε ρωτήσω κάτι ....είναι αλήθεια ότι δεν κάνει να τα παίρνουμε αυτά τα χάπια μακροχρόνια?

----------


## 66psy

> Δηλαδή 0,25 τρεις φορές την ημέρα; Τι να σου κάνει αυτο; Δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν να παίρνει 0,25mg.Απο 0,5 και πάνω κατα την ημέρα και το βράδυ 1mg για ύπνο. Μίλα με τον γιατρό σου να σου μεγαλώσει το βραδυνό.


και να την αυξησει την δοση , σε λιγους μηνες θα πρεπει να γινει ακομη μεγαλυτερη..
ηδη βιβιαν τα 7 χρονια ειναι μεγαλη χρ. περιοδος..
και τα ζαναξ ειναι αγχολυτικα. ριχνουν την αδρεναλινη. αυτη ειναι η δουλεια τους! 
εγω ειμαι κατα αυτου που λες..
και πιστεψε με ειμαι υποστηρικτρια των ζαναξ γιατι με βοηθησαν πολυ, αλλα εδω διαφωνω...
το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (προτροπή για διακοπή/λήψη φαρμακευτικής αγωγής).

----------


## white

Oxi BIBIAN.Eγω γιατρός είμαι.Αυτα τα χάπια δεν κάνει να τα παίρνεις μακροχρόνια σε μεγάλες δόσεις.Εσύ αυτό το xanax που παίρνεις είναι μηδενική ποσότητα.Ενδεικτικά υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που μεταξύ άλλων η θεραπεία τους περιλαμβάνει 3x 6mg xanax.Σκέψου οτι εσύ παίρνεις 0,25mg. Οπως σου είπα και πιο πρίν πρεπει να πεις τον ψυχίατρο να σου ανεβάσει το βραδινό.

υ.γ 66psy μακάρι να υπήρχε χάπι να ρίξει την αδρεναλίνη.Δεν θα πάιρναμε κανένα αντικαταθλιπτικό οι πάσχοντες απο διαταραχές πανικού.Και άμα κάθε λίγους μήνες έπρεπε να αυξήσει γιατι δεν την "πιαναν",στα εφτά χρόνια θα είχε αρχίσει να ενεσιμα...

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. White νομίζω οτι έχεις δίκιο ..θα παω στο γιατρό να του μιλήσω. Όμως επειδή δεν μπορώ σύντομα πήρα απο το φαρμακείο χάπια βαλεριανας ώστε τουλάχιστον να μην το παθαινω στον ύπνο,δεν το αντεχω. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ ολους που μου γραψατε.Καλό βράδυ.

----------

